# MK-677



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Right guys so I've been researching mainly for the increased hunger and better sleeping affects.

I've decided im probably going to try it out so what brands have people used? Looking at the following:

Brawn - Caps

ResearchSarms - Liquid

Black Label - Caps

Research Liquids.eu - Liquid

So anyone who has ran this what would you use?

@simonboyle your normally clued up this stuff.

@sxbarnes - think you might of ran this mate?

@Pscarb - Not sure if you have looked or ran this but i know your clued in on peptides!

Cheers


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

never used it at all, but it does what it says on the tin. plenty of studies and plenty of logs backing it up. brawn is 30mg per cap, would put me off, I would run at 20mg with melatonin at night.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> never used it at all, but it does what it says on the tin. plenty of studies and plenty of logs backing it up. brawn is 30mg per cap, would put me off, I would run at 20mg with melatonin at night.


 Any brands you can recomend fella? Apart from Brawn :lol:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I used Brawn in June. Not overly impressed, experienced unsatable hunger right after breakfast on a few days. First few days were coupled with a light pressing headache. I experienced something similar when I tried anavar and winstrol in September, but to much lesser extent. Results, I do not know, I used it in combination with Ostarine and I used Ostarine in combination with AAS later. Results were greatly in favour of AAS and I did not even do a proper cycle since I used orals only(big pussy afraid of needles). I am unlikely to consider Ibutamoren at any point in future.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

any brand from a reputable supplier dosed at 10mg per cap


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

Im using researchsarms liquid MK-677, first time using it and it's extremely strong! (but I don't have anything to compare it to, although I can't imagine any others being stronger than this)

I can't handle over 25mg, falling asleep at work and just fatigued all day otherwise. Hunger is immense but has calmed down now a week or so in.

Experimented with 50mg and the muscle fullness was the most impressive, similar to that of lantus but it remains all day. bloat is a serious issue with this, going above 25mg and it's almost impossible to control. even on 25mg it's an issue.

I'm not sure I'd use this again, plenty of studies showing it's effectiveness and anecdotally too with people often doubling their IGF-1 scores on serum tests with as little as 25mg ed, but it's just too uncomfortable for me to run personally - hunger, bloat, lethargy/fatigue.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Why not


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

rd88 said:


> Im using researchsarms liquid MK-677, first time using it and it's extremely strong! (but I don't have anything to compare it to, although I can't imagine any others being stronger than this)
> 
> I can't handle over 25mg, falling asleep at work and just fatigued all day otherwise. Hunger is immense but has calmed down now a week or so in.
> 
> ...


 did you feel full on 20-25mg of this?


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

rd88 said:


> Im using researchsarms liquid MK-677, first time using it and it's extremely strong! (but I don't have anything to compare it to, although I can't imagine any others being stronger than this)
> 
> I can't handle over 25mg, falling asleep at work and just fatigued all day otherwise. Hunger is immense but has calmed down now a week or so in.
> 
> ...


 did you feel full on 20-25mg of this?


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

EatMeatNoVegan said:


> did you feel full on 20-25mg of this?


 yes, it's dose dependant but 25mg is the ideal dose for me at least anyway. still have good muscle fullness with it


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

rd88 said:


> yes, it's dose dependant but 25mg is the ideal dose for me at least anyway. still have good muscle fullness with it


 nice! considering using it myself for 12 weeks, for the fullness effect and skin tightness!


----------

